
Show HN: Monocle Reader Alpha 2.0.0 - tmartty
https://monoclereader.com/home
======
Semaphor
Sign in with Google as the only option = No.

~~~
tmartty
What sign-in methods would you like to use? Old school Email & Password? Or
maybe Github, Facebook, Twitter?

~~~
Semaphor
Sane and not sharing any info with 3rd parties: The usual email and password.
Neither Google, nor Github, nor Facebook, nor Twitter need any information
about me trying out Monocle Reader.

~~~
tmartty
Of course not, totally understandable. Will add email and password login for
next release, thanks for the heads up :D

